

Ask HN:  Is this idea any good? - sam_in_nyc

I don't have a blog or anything, so I'll just ask it here.<p>The idea is "Earth Food."  It's essentially a packet of dirt.  But it's marketed as "a specific blend of nitrates, soil, microbes, and seeds meant to nourish the planet."  Kind of a fun gimmicky gift you give to someone "green"... a bag of dirt that they can throw on the ground anywhere they want.  The wrapping is that "plastic made out of corn" stuff, so the whole thing is 100% biodegradable!  ...also available in larger sizes.<p>I just like the concept of selling dirt.  I really think it could work.  Bobbleheads make money, and they're not:  1) green.  2) cheap as dirt to product and 3) funny.<p>What do you guys think of this marketing hack?
======
yan
How is removing dirt, that is capable of sustaining life in its present form,
and using resources to package it, using fuels to potentially ship it, and
displacing it to probably a landfill (people will probably throw them out once
the novelty wears off) green by any stretch of the imagination? Also using
corn (which can be either food or fuel) and tying it up with a gag gift isn't
very green.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Because it's greener than buying some other gift. It's greener than most
things you could buy. But, anyway, it's not really a "green product" so much
as "to be marketed as green."

I personally think the whole green thing is ridiculous. People just need to
stop making more people.

------
arien
Err, I find it odd. If I received a packet of dirt from a friend I would be
amused, but it would probably end pouring it all over his head. Just
kidding... or not.

But, if I had to choose a green gift it would rather be a baby tree or seeds
to plant. So maybe you can add these to your dirt packages for a small fee ;)

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Ah... how about this twist:

Now with seeds! Everybody loves seeds! Basically you take the pouch and toss
it somewhere and see what you get.

~~~
arien
Well, how about, a pack of dirt with mystery seeds. What will you get?

I think this would be more attractive as a gift (as long as the chosen plants
are nice) than just the dirt. I would include general instructions on how to
take care of the plant (so the seeds manage to grow) without saying what plant
or flower it is. A nice surprise for your green friends :)

~~~
sam_in_nyc
I like this idea... that's what I was getting at, only worded poorly.

------
RobGR
Wildflower propagators make small golf-ball sized balls of dirt with native
flower seeds in them, to be tossed into empty lots and other likely places.
The idea is that the seed is protected until rain melts the dirtball, and then
it can sprout and has a starting batch of nutrient right there.

You could probably sell those, and work some gimicky advertising off the
"dirtball" name. You could probably get some wildflower propagators to make
them for you for free, if you gave back to their organization from each sale.

------
jwesley
No, I doubt this could ever be a real business. Even if it catches on, you'd
have to sell millions of these dirt packets to ever make any money. There was
a thread on HN about a condom key chain business that failed for this reason.
Even though they sold thousands of them, it doesn't add up to much when you
only make a few pennies per unit.

------
tom_rath
Cute idea, but it sounds like a nasty way of introducing non-native microbes
and insects to new places and would likely do far more long-term harm than
good.

------
inc
Maybe you could sell them to vacuum salesmen.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
I lolled

------
anamax
Would you be satisfied if it was only as successful as the Pet Rock?

------
MaysonL
My pet rock was getting hungry!

------
noodle
i would be highly surprised if it didn't already exist

~~~
pclark
always a good sign.

My suggestion is to go for it - whats the worst that could happen?

